# Solicitor hourly rate



## cord (17 Oct 2008)

Did a search on the following question before posting, but found nothing.  A friend of a friend has employed a regular solicitor for a case at high court level.  His fee is €250 + Vat an hour, is this the standard or over the top?


----------



## agoose (17 Oct 2008)

cord said:


> Did a search on the following question before posting, but found nothing.  A friend of a friend has employed a regular solicitor for a case at high court level.  His fee is €250 + Vat an hour, is this the standard or over the top?



What does the solicitor do in the high court? Isn't a barrister required at that level?


----------



## cord (17 Oct 2008)

"High court level"


----------



## FKH (17 Oct 2008)

That's not too bad to be honest. Partners in big law firms can be €500 plus per hour.


----------



## McCrack (17 Oct 2008)

€250 professional hourly rate is competitive. €300 is the norm.

It's irrevevant if the matter is High Court Level. The High Court has jurisdiction for those seeking damages over €38,000 for instance, in this day and age a lot of personal injury is above that anyway.


----------



## cord (17 Oct 2008)

Thanks for the info.  So the hourly rate is the same for district, circuit or high courts?  I felt that the work input would be greater with the higher level of court and € charge accordingly.


----------



## Stifster (17 Oct 2008)

cord said:


> Thanks for the info. So the hourly rate is the same for district, circuit or high courts? I felt that the work input would be greater with the higher level of court and € charge accordingly.


 
what does "work input" mean? Surely that is the amount of hours so therefore yes, the fee would be greater as issues tend to require more time in the higher courts.


----------



## ccbkd (28 Oct 2008)

FKH said:


> That's not too bad to be honest. Partners in big law firms can be €500 plus per hour.


 
Yes at the height of the Tiger Normal, but I suspect the chill of recession and over supply of Solicitors on Market, this price will tumble downwards along with every other over charged item post Celtic tiger


----------



## ninsaga (28 Oct 2008)

Maybe so for solicitors who used to do a lot of conveyancing... but for those that didn't I doubt that their fees will drop.


----------



## FKH (28 Oct 2008)

Oversupply of solicitors at the bottom end undoubtedly but not at the very top end. I wouldn't like to be qualifying as a solicitor now but if you are a partner with 20 years experience in litigation you will be fine (and can always make others redundant).


----------



## Kate10 (28 Oct 2008)

I charge €300 per hour for commercial/company and commercial lit.  It takes a long time to learn the skills necessary to deliver for clients in these areas.  I get my clients by recommendation mostly, so they can't be too unhappy about the fees!


----------

